# VB 6.0 Binding Collection Error



## The G-man (Jun 4, 2001)

Hi, I have been working on a database app. Everything seems to be working correctly, except for one thing. Every once in a great while, i get a Binding Collection Error. It says "Field Not Updatable, Bound Property Name: Caption, Field Name: Type_Emulsions". Can anyone tell me what a Binding Collection Error is so that i can eliminate this?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## TimCottee (Oct 10, 2001)

Difficult to know the actual problem but it is most likely that you have some code somewhere that changes the caption of the label that you are using to display this field's content. If the field is not updatable either because it is a read-only recordset or perhaps because it is a calculated field in the select statement.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

If you have the MSDN lib (may have come with teh language) - you might search it for "Error 3113" ??


----------

